# Humidifier Modification



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I am returning the hobby after many years. I am considering running a ultrasonic humidifier instead of a misting system. I will only have one tank and don't feel the need for a $200 misting system. I have read threads on modifying the Reli-on, which seems hard to find. What are some other ultrasonic humidifiers that are easy to modify, like the Reli-on, but that are easily available today? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I use the ones from Walgreens. I will say, though, that it is no substitute for misting. Hand misters are even cheaper than a humidifier setup.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ant-seem-get-right-pieces-diy-humidifier.html


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is a link to my conversion

External Ultrasonic Fogger - Vivarium Forums


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have 4 KAZ brand...long since off the shelves but easily found on eBay for under $30.00

They take a regular plumbing bushing and nozzle with no mods ! No gluing or anything.

I personally only use them as suplimental humidity and for the "wow" factor and don't run them for more than 1/2 hour at a time.

While I have not heard anything negative or unhealthy about their use - I really would not run them long/ daily in place of regular spraying. IMO


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

you can use two types of vicks cool mist ultrasonic humidifiers that have a proper outlet. It is like the KAZ style humidifier. as Occidentails said "its no substitute for misting". I feel its more of a "look" than function.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I understand everyone's concern about using the humidifier and not hand misting. This brings me to a question. Do people with a "misting" system not hand spray? 

Just curious...


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I hand spray..I have yet to move to an automated system.

I can judge each tank to see if the night a good spraying that way.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

If you have a misting system hooked up you do not need to hand spray, It would totally defeat the purpose of spending all that money in the first place.

I recently bought an automated misting system for my 4ft tank, which at the time was my ONLY tank, loads of members very successfully hand mist all of their huge collections, but I am pretty busy with college etc, and built my hood really crappily, so hand misting was a huge pain in the ass even for the one tank.

If you have a misting system, their is no need to hand mist.

Ultrasonic humidifiers are fantastic for keeping the humidity high, between mistings things will start to dry out and the humidifier is a simple way of bring the humidity back up without re drenching the tank.

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I use all three systems in my vivs - automated misting system, ultrasonic humidifier and hand spraying! 

There are always going to be some areas of the viv that don't get covered by the misting system and it allows me to get fresh water into the axils of the broms if I do it by hand. I plant some species like certain orchids in the 'dry zone' and hand spray these when necessary - constant misting would soon see them off!

It's really down to what suits you and your vivs the best - the species of frog also needs taking into consideration - some like their environment wetter than others.

Regards
Marcus


----------

